# Local 3 Journeyman Card



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

hey guys, i have a question that is half union and half not.

my hopes and dreams are to one day leave NYC. After looking at several job opportunities out of state, i noticed that a lot of states require a journeyman's license. In order to obtain the journeyman's license i would have to complete an apprenticeship in that state or prove that i already did.

now here is the issue, i dont know how many are familiar with Local 3, but i was organized into the union and worked as a helper for 5 years instead of going through their "program" which was a 4-5 year apprenticeship that included schooling and what not. 

I do hold a Journeyman's card now but now im curious how valid that card is in other states. am i stuck in NYC because of this?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Let me tell you something brother, I have traveled around a lot and when ECs hear you worked in NY or NJ they are interested if you are looking for work. Any southern state I have been in it was very easy to find a decent job as a journeymen or better banking off that NY-NJ experience. Good workers are hard to find in many locations.

As for getting a jmans license I believe that a IBEW journeymen's card shows proof of what you have under your belt for most states. Any southern state I have been in it was very easy to find a decent job as a journeymen or better banking off that NY-NJ experience.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Let me tell you something brother, I have traveled around a lot and when ECs hear you worked in NY or NJ they are interested if you are looking for work. Any southern state I have been in it was very easy to find a decent job as a journeymen or better banking off that NY-NJ experience. Good workers are hard to find in many locations.
> 
> As for getting a jmans license I believe that a IBEW journeymen's card shows proof of what you have under your belt for most states. Any southern state I have been in it was very easy to find a decent job as a journeymen or better banking off that NY-NJ experience.


thats good to hear

i actually just got off the phone with the DOB of Oregon and they said i have to hold my Journeymans card for 8 years since i didnt go through a real apprenticeship.

my other thought was transferring to an Austin, Tx local.

thank you for the advice


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chknkatsu said:


> thats good to hear
> 
> i actually just got off the phone with the DOB of Oregon and they said i have to hold my Journeymans card for 8 years since i didnt go through a real apprenticeship.
> 
> ...



Anytime!

I wouldn't lie about apprenticeship but avoid the subject and let them assume.

Remember one thing, no one retires and moves north. 

It would be Texas for me over the northwest.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Anytime!
> 
> I wouldn't lie about apprenticeship but avoid the subject and let them assume.
> 
> ...


at this point, anything that could get me out of NYC would be great


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chknkatsu said:


> at this point, anything that could get me out of NYC would be great


I hear that, I left the area in 2009 and hate when I have to go back up to attend family affairs.

Was up there for a few things a month ago and between the people and traffic I was ready to get my rear back home after three days.

Have you checked on the IBEW sites to see what rate is in places you are looking at? Texas is probably on the lower end of the scale.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I hear that, I left the area in 2009 and hate when I have to go back up to attend family affairs.
> 
> Was up there for a few things a month ago and between the people and traffic I was ready to get my rear back home after three days.
> 
> Have you checked on the IBEW sites to see what rate is in places you are looking at? Texas is probably on the lower end of the scale.



i know that no one will be close to what local 3 makes. i havent checked for TX but im just going to ASSume that it's close to $30.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chknkatsu said:


> i know that no one will be close to what local 3 makes. i havent checked for TX but im just going to ASSume that it's close to $30.


What is the criteria for places you would consider moving to?


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What is the criteria for places you would consider moving to?


a young city in a gun friendly state.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chknkatsu said:


> a young city in a gun friendly state.


If that's all I'd shop wages anywhere in the southeast.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Are you looking to stay in the IBEW or work non union?

Utah has a decent economy but our work is kind of slow right now but if you wanted to stay union just get in one of these locals as a CE (construction electrician) and then take your state test.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

kg7879 said:


> Are you looking to stay in the IBEW or work non union?
> 
> Utah has a decent economy but our work is kind of slow right now but if you wanted to stay union just get in one of these locals as a CE (construction electrician) and then take your state test.


im not sure honestly. i dont know what the IBEW is like outside of large cities like NYC and SF. but i would guess the safest bet would be to stay in the IBEW


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

The main thing is you have the card. I worked one place that originally they accepted union dues book receipt(?) or maybe a certificate showing they finished their apprenticeship. But then the employer wanted everyone to show a card. At least one person I knew went home.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

chknkatsu said:


> i know that no one will be close to what local 3 makes. i havent checked for TX but im just going to ASSume that it's close to $30.


Hey there. I'm a 31yr member of LU#3 here in NYC. If you have any direct questions give me a shout. Now what you just said is absolutely incorrect. LU#3 is NOT the highest paid Local. San Mateo, CA is the highest paid. (I'm also an Instructor fo the Local). 

Anyways, shoot me a PM if you need to know any specific stuff. 

I also travelled back in the 90's...I went to Montana, Denver, San Diego, and Richland, WA before coming back to NYC and getting my Masters License.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

You should be able to sit for a test in Oklahoma if your experience was obtained following your states laws. 

Oklahoma reciprocates with like 5 states too.


----------

